# Custom iMac Creation - Need feedback!!



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

I build interesting mac creations. I am looking to get some feedback for my latest creation that is almost done. 

What i have created this time:

I took a 15 apple LCD, and mounted an iBook G4 1.2ghz board on the back. looks quite nice. i used the lower casing to the ibook so it's nicely sealed. am finishing up some wiring and looking for a slot loading drive to put into it. it's very slim and very asthetically pleasing.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

without the battery, $500? it's basically an eMac G4 with a 15" LCD instead of a 17" CRT.


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

i should give a list of items that were purchased just so you can see what went into it.

- 15" Apple LCD
- 1.2ghz Logic Board, dc board, wire frame with fan, lower casing with slot and port covers
- Apple keyboard and apple mouse
- 40gb 5400 rpm 2.5" hdd
- ADC to VGA converter
- ibook external video adapter
- ibook power adapter
- ibook slot loading drive
- wire mesh, epoxies, plastics and screws from home hardware


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

How about a picture? lol


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jason H said:


> How about a picture? lol


That's a great idea.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I've got a slot loading Combo-drive that I pulled from my G4 PowerBook. 
Link
PM me if your interested.
I'd would like to see some of your other creations too


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

will be posting some pictures as soon as it's finished.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

sadponyguerillaboy said:


> - ADC to VGA converter


Didn't know there was such a thing. I thought ADC was restricted to DVI based video outputs.


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.drbott.com/prod/db.lasso?code=0151-VGAT

convertor for adc to vga


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope you didn't pay retail for that adapter. If so, I highly doubt you will get your money back out of it. 

Sounds like an interesting project and a fun one. I think if you did it for kicks, it was worth it. If you did it to resell and make money, I think you are going to lose.


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, my other alternative is going with a 27" widescreen lcd tv that has both vga and dvi in. would be a nice bonus to switch between tv and a mac. am thinging about installing an internal bluetooth module and using bluetooth keyboard and mouse. would make for the ultimate entertainment system. would also work the same way which is good. will mount on the back.


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

Let the project sit for a bit while i rethought it. Mainly do to costs.

I managed to come across a nice little apple vga lcd studio display. is one of the first ones created. Blueberry Studio lcd display. 

http://www.everymac.com/monitors/apple/studio_cinema/specs/apple_studio_display_blue.html

So i picked it up as soon as i saw. i have already ripped it apart and have found that there is enough space inside to put an ibook g4 logic board. i am making the necessary adjustments to make enough space today. i will also have to extent the the ports manually with souldering. only thing that will not fit inside is a slot cd-rom. so i will have to use an external cd drive for this. but otherwise it will be all contained with in the lcd and not attached to the back.

the monitor also has some interesting rca in's, and other ports. the nice feature though is it has a built in handle in the back and can just be carried around....

hopefully have some pics by the end of the weekend.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow... I never even knew that that blueberry LCD existed. 

Your projects sound realy interesting, but I'm inclined to agree with the previous post - if you're doing this for fun and cool-factor, it's a great set of projects. If you're doing this to make money back on the stuff you're making - I think that's gonna be a problem.

The only way I can see you making money is to find Apple Fanbois (you're in the right place) and take orders - get them to give you their old stuff, and you make new/cool stuff out of it and charge them a flat rate that's negotiated up front.

That... or try eBay?


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> Wow... I never even knew that that blueberry LCD existed.
> 
> Your projects sound realy interesting, but I'm inclined to agree with the previous post - if you're doing this for fun and cool-factor, it's a great set of projects. If you're doing this to make money back on the stuff you're making - I think that's gonna be a problem.
> 
> ...


i think that is pretty sound advice. this project started out for fun and will remain as fun. if someone ever wants to purchase it in the future, it will not be to make a killing on. only to cover expenses and some compensasion for the work. But if people are interested in such things i would be more than willing to persue such endeavors.


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is an update for the progress of this little project. decided to upload some pictures of my progress.

the time consuming part was just planning everything and taking the time to make it fit properly. but the fitting was surprisingly easy. have only used original mac parts to this point to keep it authentic...

have also had to convert some pieces in to custom pieces such as the fan and have turned the hdd caddy into holders for the board. also had to insulate everything properly to avoid shorting or something dying on me..

so far it works.. ...will post more later.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Looks like you've blown your Geocities bandwidth. Pics aren't available. Bummer.

You can attach them to a post, directly, eh.


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

and the rest of the picks. thanks for the info on attachin them to my posts....


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I want one,*

Will it have a keyboard? Will it have a battery and be portable?

I love it, can't wait to see the finished product...

Good work,


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

well, it has a handle on the back. the screen is rather interesting. it is a monitor, but also has rca video in. i assumed it was meant to be a field monitor or something of that sort. so you can use it as the computer monitor, but also hook up your satelite, video camera, video game console, vcr etc to it and switch back and forth.

there will be no battery to it. it is meant to be a desktop type computer, but just very compact.

Right now i am tracking down the following pieces and should have them tomorrow so i can finish up:

- apple usb mouse and keyboard
- external firewire dvd burner
- usb 2.0 extension cable x2
- firewire 400 extension cable x1


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

*It's Alive !!!!*

The Project is finally nearing the end. I have decided to call it the iMonster. 
Last thing that will be installed tomorrow is a USB hub to add more ports, the extension cables. That's it. Will make a few minor adjustments just to be a perfectionist.

I have attached 2 pics of the almost finished product.

System Specs:

G4 1.2ghz
256 Ram
40gb HDD
External Lacie Firewire DVD-RW
USB HUB Coming tomorrow
RCA Video in (can hook up cable, vcr video game console and switch)
can still be used as lcd monitor for another computer if desired
has the older adc connections from the old g3 blue and white towers, not sure what good they do anyone...lol

Guess that's about it. if anyone is interested in owning it email/pm me. I will put it up in the classifieds in a few days or so. Was extremely fun to create, and i will take fyrefly's advice and be open to custom mod jobs for others.

Thanks for watchin...


----------



## sadponyguerillaboy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Update*

I have attached some updated photos of the back as people were requesting them.

As you can see, it is really thin. Hence the choice for an lcd. You can also see the latest addition of a usb 2.0 hub installed yesterday. the only thing left to do is clean up the port connections. Right now everything connects inside which is a little tricky to get at sometimes. so i will be extending the ports so they are easily accessible from outside. after that it's done.


----------

